# Winning images from the 2015 CWAS Astrophotography Awards



## ple (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-19/milky-way-shot-takes-out-astrophotography-award/6630776


Follow the links (at the top) here to see the winning images from previous years:

http://www.parkes.atnf.csiro.au/news_events/astrofest/DMA/


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow. Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 19, 2015)

What is necessary, gear wise, for images like that?


----------



## ple (Jul 26, 2015)

chauncey said:


> What is necessary, gear wise, for images like that?



Here's an article on "buget-friendly gear" for astrophotography:

https://iso.500px.com/deep-sky-photography-guide-part-1/


----------

